# Car has griding noise in drivers side engine compartment.



## ProTonicBlue531 (Jul 27, 2012)

Drivers side engine is making a grinding noise. I disconnected the cruise control and air leveling system. There's not much else I can think of. I can't pinpoint the exact location of noise. Its from throttle body over somewhere. It only seems to do it once the engine is hot. Does it in park and all other gears accept reverse and neutral. 1994 Buick Park Avenue.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

suitable length of garden hose works as an excellent stethoscope. Your best bet to pin point noise source.


----------

